# View from Ka'anapali Beach Club 2 bedroom



## artringwald (Jan 25, 2013)

Has anyone stayed in a 2 bedroom unit at the Ka'anapali Beach Club? What kind of view do they have? Do all of them have at least a partial view of the ocean? We've stayed there several times in 1 bedroom units, but now my sister wants to go with us.


----------



## wilma (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know the locations of all of the 2 bedrooms, but we exchanged into KBC in October (using Grand Pacific exchange) and our 2 bedroom had a panoramic view of the loading dock, bus stop, highway and shopping center:annoyed:..In addition, the unit was tired and moldy. The beach area was nice but would never return on an exchange.


----------



## DianneL (Jan 25, 2013)

We are going to be there in February. From reading previous posts, it seems RCI exchangers get the worst rooms.


----------



## dreamin (Jan 25, 2013)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club*

We just spent a week there last week in a 1 bedroom unit.  When we checked in I asked the desk clerk if it was true that RCI exchangers got the worst rooms.  She said that wasn't true.  We were supposed to get a garden view unit but she went into the back room and came back saying that she got us upgraded to an ocean view unit.  We loaded up the trolley and when we entered the room I realized we did have a partial ocean view but she had assigned us to a handicapped unit.  The bed was about a foot off the floor and my husband is 6 feet tall so I knew that wasn't going to work.  I also dislike the hand-held showers and bath seats in handicapped rooms.  So I phoned back to the desk and asked for another unit.  She got us another 1 BR on the 4th floor that did overlook the miniature golf area but if you were out on the lanai you had a full ocean view.  The unit was nice except for the sofa.  When you sat in it you sunk down into the sofa bed framework.  Most uncomfortable and so ready to be replaced.  So when you check in, ask if you're going to get a bad view because you are an RCI exchanger and maybe you will get assigned a better unit.  Tute was our front desk person and she was very pleasant to work with.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll be using DRI Club points, so I hope that will help to get a decent room. If the 2 BD units are in the back, maybe I should ask for the highest floor available. They started major room remodeling, working their way down from the top floor, and I heard they were down to the 4th floor, so all the rooms should be done by the time we go in Feb 2014.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 26, 2013)

artringwald said:


> I'll be using DRI Club points, so I hope that will help to get a decent room. If the 2 BD units are in the back, maybe I should ask for the highest floor available. They started major room remodeling, working their way down from the top floor, and I heard they were down to the 4th floor, so all the rooms should be done by the time we go in Feb 2014.



Art - according to the DRI reservations guide there are two types of 2-bdrm units at Ka'anapali - standard and Presidential, with a whopping points difference between the two.

I suggest you call reservations at the resort and check what the view options are that you might get with a standard 2-bdrm.

Be aware that there are very few 2-bedroom units at Ka'anapali, and I believe that the 2-bedroom units were sold as fixed week.  Which means that it may be difficult to get a unit and that if you do land a unit the resort may have little to no flexibility to handle change requests.


----------



## Dollie (Jan 26, 2013)

*Another way to upgrade*



artringwald said:


> I'll be using DRI Club points, ........



If you have Silver, Gold, or Platinum Diamond Loyalty club status, another possibility is to use the “Upgrade of Accommodation Fee” option to upgrade to ocean front.  If you are not familiar with this, check the DRI Annual Member Benefits Directory on their website for details.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Oceanview Room Is Great*

I am a DRI member and stayed at KBC three years ago in an oceanview room. I was on the 3rd floor and it was a one bedroom.  I was over the trees and the view was ALL OCEAN. I had paid for a dexluxe unit that I thought I would get a partial oceanmview, but I got the full deal and was very happy. 

I like KBC. There are some nice amenities. I just wish the units had a full kitchen. There is not a stove or washing machine in the unit.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 26, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Art - according to the DRI reservations guide there are two types of 2-bdrm units at Ka'anapali - standard and Presidential, with a whopping points difference between the two.
> 
> I suggest you call reservations at the resort and check what the view options are that you might get with a standard 2-bdrm.
> 
> Be aware that there are very few 2-bedroom units at Ka'anapali, and I believe that the 2-bedroom units were sold as fixed week.  Which means that it may be difficult to get a unit and that if you do land a unit the resort may have little to no flexibility to handle change requests.



I took your suggestion and called the resort (not that I needed much of an excuse to talk to someone in Hawaii). The standard two bedroom units are all in the back (mauka side). I have seen several standard 2 BD available, but only occasionally see the Presidential. I have silver membership so it would be great if I could book standard and upgrade to Presidential. Our travel dates are flexible, so I'll have to see what shows up.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 26, 2013)

A month ago we were staying in a private condo just up the street, so one morning got our coffee at the shop next to Times Market and walked the grounds at KBC and Ka'anapali Shores next door. I recall looking at those units around back overlooking the parking lot and service (read dumpsters) area and how happy we were to have our full ocean front. Looking in several of the windows we could see furniture and supplies stacked in those units for storage. A bit unsightly. 

I hope you are able to get a better view. The ocean front units and even those overlooking the pool area looked nice from what we were able to see.

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 26, 2013)

artringwald said:


> I took your suggestion and called the resort (not that I needed much of an excuse to talk to someone in Hawaii). The standard two bedroom units are all in the back (mauka side). I have seen several standard 2 BD available, but only occasionally see the Presidential. I have silver membership so it would be great if I could book standard and upgrade to Presidential. Our travel dates are flexible, so I'll have to see what shows up.



That's not surprising. Since there are no view categories set up for standard 2-bedroom units, I figured that they must all have the same view class.  And since upthread someone indicated their 2-bedroom unit was mauka, I would have guessed they were all mauka.

As to getting ocean view with a standard 2-bedroom, I would hazard a guess that if no reservation is made for a Presidential unit, they will put a guest into the Presidential unit.  

You can try for the upgrade, but as I noted there are only a limited number of two-bedroom units at the resort, whether standard or Presidential.  

FYI - later this year we're staying next door at Ka'anapali Shores, using our Diamond Points.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 26, 2013)

*PlLEASE SHARE THE SHORES*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's not surprising. Since there are no view categories set up for standard 2-bedroom units, I figured that they must all have the same view class.  And since upthread someone indicated their 2-bedroom unit was mauka, I would have guessed they were all mauka.
> 
> As to getting ocean view with a standard 2-bedroom, I would hazard a guess that if no reservation is made for a Presidential unit, they will put a guest into the Presidential unit.
> 
> ...



I would like to know what you think about Ka'anapali Shores. They look like nice units. It's not that far from KBC, put the units there are costly with DRI points. zi hope you won't mind sharing some pictures of the units and let me know if you like them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 26, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> I would like to know what you think about Ka'anapali Shores. They look like nice units. It's not that far from KBC, put the units there are costly with DRI points. zi hope you won't mind sharing some pictures of the units and let me know if you like them.


Actually the points required aren't much different from KBC.  We spent 9500 for a one-bedroom ocean view at KS vs 8500 for one-bdrm ocean view and 11,5000 for one-bdrm deluxe ocean view at KBC.  We went with KS because we wanted to see what it was like plus KS units have a full kitchen and W/D en suite.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 26, 2013)

A scenic view and ocean view 1 BD at KBC would be 15,000 points. Then I could upgrade the scenic to ocean and have two ocean views for 50 point less than a 2 BD with a view of the loading dock. Still, it can't compare to 15,500 for ocean front at the Point at Poipu, but my sister wants to see Maui.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 26, 2013)

artringwald said:


> A scenic view and ocean view 1 BD at KBC would be 15,000 points. Then I could upgrade the scenic to ocean and have two ocean views for 50 point less than a 2 BD with a view of the loading dock. Still, it can't compare to 15,500 for ocean front at the Point at Poipu, but my sister wants to see Maui.



Just bear in mind that at KBC "ocean view" means the unit will have a sideways view towards tho ocean. The units that front directly toward the ocean are "deluxe" ocean view.

***

Our "grandfather" clause at Poipu allows us to reserve an ocean front for 10,000 points.

Before they started offering the grandfather clause we went through a sales presentation where they were trying to convince us to surrender our deed and join the club.  I asked the salesman why we would surrender our float-float deed, which we could use to reserve ocean front, for 10,000 Trust points which would give us a partial ocean view. 

He got that look on his face that I know means there isn't a good answer.  In sales parlance its when the prospect raises the "unanswerable" objection and you know the sale is lost.  

A few years later, when they did offering grandfathering so that our current reservation privileges were protected,


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Good Call!*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Just bear in mind that at KBC "ocean view" means the unit will have a sideways view towards tho ocean. The units that front directly toward the ocean are "deluxe" ocean view.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...




I had the same thing happen to me. When Sunterra took over they tried the same thing when they bought Epic Resorts. They converted to their Sunoptions but did not give me enough to ensure that I could reserve a 2 bedroom during Christmas as I was able to with Epic. Had to correct them on that. Then had to hold DRI to it later. It is easy to not realize this stuff as they don't show you all of the information. You have to have time to read over the points chart to ensure you are not being short-changed.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 27, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. When Sunterra took over they tried the same thing when they bought Epic Resorts. They converted to their Sunoptions but did not give me enough to ensure that I could reserve a 2 bedroom during Christmas as I was able to with Epic. Had to correct them on that. Then had to hold DRI to it later. It is easy to not realize this stuff as they don't show you all of the information. You have to have time to read over the points chart to ensure you are not being short-changed.


Another shortchange they don't tell people about is the peak time points premium.  As an example, take the case of someone who is a deeded ocean front owner at Poipu, which will net you 15,500 points if you add it to the Club.  15,500 points will give you ocean front at Poipu, except during Christmas, New Years, and few other holiday seasons.  So now the deeded ocean front owner who joins the Club will discover that they can no longer make those peak time reservations that they could previously unless they were savvy enough to get a grandfathering letter.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 27, 2013)

*It's a shame*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Another shortchange they don't tell people about is the peak time points premium.  As an example, take the case of someone who is a deeded ocean front owner at Poipu, which will net you 15,500 points if you add it to the Club.  15,500 points will give you ocean front at Poipu, except during Christmas, New Years, and few other holiday seasons.  So now the deeded ocean front owner who joins the Club will discover that they can no longer make those peak time reservations that they could previously unless they were savvy enough to get a grandfathering letter.



It's a shame that you are even offered less than what you have in the first place. They should be automatically honoring your original paperwork without you having to bring it out to them.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 29, 2013)

This unit is on the beach side corner (least likely unit to get on exchange). Behind it are the other south side mountain side units. On the north rear corner of the building are the parking lot/dock units (most likely unit to get on exchange).

There are only about a dozen of these units... maybe as few as 8. Not many to pick from.
About 1/3 (like 3 or 4) on the the ocean view corner... Not much to choose from.




hi08-726j 021 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi08-726j 020 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi08-726j 014 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi08-726j 011 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi08-726j 010 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi08-726j 007 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi08-726j 002 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 29, 2013)

*Just wondering...*

When we've been in Las Vegas, I was disappointed to find that to get decent service in some restaurants and shows that a cash "tip" (extortion?) was a requirement.  I was in a restaurant that was essentially empty (and no one in front of me) and they told me that my wait would be at least 45 minutes.  After I "offered" a tip (perhaps $10), they said that our table was ready.  

Although I'm not trying to start any sort of trend, I'm wondering if anyone has slipped the check-in person some $ to get a better room.  If so, how much did it take to make a difference?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 29, 2013)

daventrina said:


> This unit is on the beach side corner (least likely unit to get on exchange). Behind it are the other south side mountain side units. On the north rear corner of the building are the parking lot/dock units (most likely unit to get on exchange).



Very nice photo's. Makes me look forward to our trip there in a couple of months.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 30, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Very nice photo's.


Thanks...


BJRSanDiego said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has slipped the check-in person some $ to get a better room.


I believe that:
It has been tried without success
and
That it is against Company Policy.


----------



## fluke (Jan 30, 2013)

artringwald said:


> I took your suggestion and called the resort (not that I needed much of an excuse to talk to someone in Hawaii). The standard two bedroom units are all in the back (mauka side). I have seen several standard 2 BD available, but only occasionally see the Presidential. I have silver membership so it would be great if I could book standard and upgrade to Presidential. Our travel dates are flexible, so I'll have to see what shows up.



I don't remember where I read it but the presidential units at KBC and the point are both excluded from the elite upgrade.  It is somewhere in the fine print.  I also confirmed that with the call center.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 30, 2013)

fluke said:


> I don't remember where I read it but the presidential units at KBC and the point are both excluded from the elite upgrade.  It is somewhere in the fine print.  I also confirmed that with the call center.



I didn't know P@P had presidential units, not that I'd ever have enough points to book them.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 30, 2013)

*A few 3 BR units*



artringwald said:


> I didn't know P@P had presidential units, not that I'd ever have enough points to book them.



Hi Art   ,

Yes, the P@P has a few 3 BR units/Presidential units.  Here is a link to an old TA posting: http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi..._Suite_Point_at_Poipu-Poipu_Kauai_Hawaii.html


----------



## wilma (Jan 30, 2013)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Hi Art   ,
> 
> Yes, the P@P has a few 3 BR units/Presidential units.  Here is a link to an old TA posting: http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi..._Suite_Point_at_Poipu-Poipu_Kauai_Hawaii.html



Believe there is only one 3 bedroom available to stay in and it's on the top floor of Bldg 6. The other 3 bedroom is still being used a the model salesroom (torture chamber).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 30, 2013)

wilma said:


> Believe there is only one 3 bedroom available to stay in and it's on the top floor of Bldg 6. The other 3 bedroom is still being used a the model salesroom (torture chamber).


Correct.  And all of the sales of the 3-bedroom unit were fixed week.  I believe the check-in day is Saturday.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 30, 2013)

Come to think of it, I have seen P@P 3 bedrooms for sale on My Resort Network. I think they were asking $44,000 for them. They sold, but the site doesn't show the final price.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 30, 2013)

fluke said:


> I don't remember where I read it but the presidential units at KBC and the point are both excluded from the elite upgrade. .


In the Resort Directory there is a tiny little star ... if you follow the tiny little star to the bottom .... it excludes the presidential suites.

However, if they are available, sometimes ... you can get them within 60 day at a huge discount...


----------



## feckman (Jan 31, 2013)

artringwald said:


> Has anyone stayed in a 2 bedroom unit at the Ka'anapali Beach Club? What kind of view do they have? Do all of them have at least a partial view of the ocean? We've stayed there several times in 1 bedroom units, but now my sister wants to go with us.



We just stayed at the KBC last week (albeit in a one bedroom), but we had an in-depth conversation with a guy at Timeshare Resales Hawaii in Lahaina who said that the two-bedroom units are on the "pyramid" part of the building.  They appear to be on the 3rd, 4th, 8th and 9th floors on each "wing" of the pyramid (16 total).  One faces the ocean and the other faces the mountains on each floor.  I think on one side they overlook the pool area and the other it's the loading dock and trash compactor.

They are all corner units, and the guy did say that the lanais are huge, so even in the "scenic view" units, you can still see the ocean from the lanai.

Oh, and for what it's worth, we stayed in the main part of the resort (not in the pyramid part), and renovations were only down to the 8th floor.  We were on the 6th.  

HTH!

--Jim.


----------



## Purefct (Feb 9, 2013)

feckman said:


> We just stayed at the KBC last week (albeit in a one bedroom), but we had an in-depth conversation with a guy at Timeshare Resales Hawaii in Lahaina who said that the two-bedroom units are on the "pyramid" part of the building.  They appear to be on the 3rd, 4th, 8th and 9th floors on each "wing" of the pyramid (16 total).  One faces the ocean and the other faces the mountains on each floor.  I think on one side they overlook the pool area and the other it's the loading dock and trash compactor.
> 
> They are all corner units, and the guy did say that the lanais are huge, so even in the "scenic view" units, you can still see the ocean from the lanai.
> 
> ...



I used to own an 8th floor 2BR unit here and can confirm this last post. 18 total 2BR. Two are Presedential in the direct facing ocean front top floors at 44,500 points which are rarely available in Club inventory. 16 in the rear pyramid section on the 4 floors mentioned and all corner units with large and huge wrap around lanais  This means 8 units face the water but four of those on the trash compactor side have limited views due to other structures AND the lower floor units should not have any view at all on this side. Likewise the 8 units facing the mountain offer ocean views only from one part of the lanai but I would hazard a guess the four on the trash compactor side have no view of the water.

If you ever reserve two units you might consider asking for them to be next to each other where there is a locking door between the units. I used to have notes which units are like this, about 10 pairs maybe. I don't think there are any in the Deluxe units,  just Scenic and Ocean, and you'd have to call direct to request if they still allow it. I liked this since it kind of made for a 2BR lockoff but I couldn't get it everytime I went. It's also possible during the last renovation the doors were removed, would be nice if anyone could verify this when they went.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 9, 2013)

I was able to book two 1-bed ocean view rooms and requested that they be close to each other. You can send room requests to OwnersKBC@diamondresorts.com. 

We were in Waikiki during the 2011 tsunami, and since we were above the 3rd floor, we didn't have to leave our room. When we stayed at KBC last year, I requested the highest floor available, just in case there was a tsunami warning. They gave us a room on the 12th floor, which was great until the fire alarm went off. DW wasn't happy about having to walk down 12 flights of stairs.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 9, 2013)

We traded for a 2 bedroom several years ago at KBC.  It had a large wrap around lanai with an ocean view and was on the 8th floor.  I wish I had pictures to show, but my dh accidentally deleted all the pics while trying to load them onto the computer.  I have no idea how..... but all pics from Maui were gone.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 10, 2013)

Purefct said:


> I used to own an 8th floor 2BR unit here and can confirm this last post. 18 total 2BR. Two are Presedential in the direct facing ocean front top floors at 44,500 points which are rarely available in Club inventory. 16 in the rear pyramid section on the 4 floors mentioned and all corner units with large and huge wrap around lanais  This means 8 units face the water but four of those on the trash compactor side have limited views due to other structures AND the lower floor units should not have any view at all on this side. Likewise the 8 units facing the mountain offer ocean views only from one part of the lanai but I would hazard a guess the four on the trash compactor side have no view of the water.
> 
> If you ever reserve two units you might consider asking for them to be next to each other where there is a locking door between the units. I used to have notes which units are like this, about 10 pairs maybe. I don't think there are any in the Deluxe units,  just Scenic and Ocean, and you'd have to call direct to request if they still allow it. I liked this since it kind of made for a 2BR lockoff but I couldn't get it everytime I went. It's also possible during the last renovation the doors were removed, would be nice if anyone could verify this when they went.



Those Presidential suites are available more than you think. I have seen them on several occasions. 44,000 points are not easy for many members to use for one week even if you are at platinum. Those suites are available quite a bit and during prime summer weeks too.


----------



## DianneL (Feb 14, 2013)

*Sales Call*

We have an upcoming trip to Ka'anapali Beach Resort and received a telephone call tonight from Tanya giving me info on the resort, area, etc. and at the end setting us up for a "information meeting and tour of the resort", i.e "we want to sell you a timeshare meeting".  I have the option to cancel this and not hear the "information".  Needless to say, if we were inclined to purchase in Hawaii, or any other location for that matter, it would be on the resale market.  However, during our conversation she informed me we would have a partial ocean view room.  I asked which floor, and she said they did not have that assigned as of this evening.  I hope she is correct that it is a partial ocean view and not a view of the dumpster or sewage plant, as others have mentioned.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 14, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> Those Presidential suites are available more than you think. I have seen them on several occasions. 44,000 points are not easy for many members to use for one week even if you are at platinum.


But ... sometimes ... you can find that at a large discount withing 60 days ...


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 14, 2013)

daventrina said:


> But ... sometimes ... you can find that at a large discount withing 60 days ...



This is absolutely true! And when I grow up and retire, I'm gonna" be able to book my flights to Hawaii at a moment's notice so I can get that discount.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 14, 2013)

We had a 1BR unit via DAE so we were able to request an ocean view (NOT ocean front).  When we checked in I asked for the highest floor possible, that way even if there was something blocking the view we'd be high enough over it.  They let me look at two units so I was able to choose.  We picked the 11th floor.  The view was spectacular.  My brother did the same about a year later, he was upgraded to a 2 bedroom unit with huge lanai and ocean view. 

I was told the good ocean views were for owners only but we thought our "partial" ocean view was wonderful.  You can see it in my photo album.

I also have a resort map with room number locations in my photos.

https://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78


----------



## DianneL (Feb 14, 2013)

*Photos*

Thanks for the great photos of Ka'anapali Beach Club. We are to have an ocean view room (not ocean front).  Loved the views from photos posted. Would be very pleased with those views.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 15, 2013)

DianneL said:


> Thanks for the great photos of Ka'anapali Beach Club. We are to have an ocean view room (not ocean front).  Loved the views from photos posted. Would be very pleased with those views.



Yes, we were thrilled to get such a great view.  Our unit had the added benefit of being on a corner so we had a window above the sofa looking out to the mountains.  Do be aware that most of the units have very narrow lanais so we could not eat our meals out there.  But it definitely changed our trip plans (and saved us money) because we always wanted to be back in the room at cocktail hour to watch the  sun set. Thank goodness for Costco with cheap rum and Mai tai mix :whoopie:


----------

